# Recommendation similar works



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

When someone posts music, other members need to recommend more similar works.
Use tags (in headline): *need recommendation* and r*ecommendation *(for members that gave recommendations); in this way we can distinct one from another.

Recommendation "asker" needs to write a name of "reference" work and to explain what kind of similar music is needed. Use tags for types of music!

Lets start.

NEED RECOMMENDATION!

*Wojciech Kilar - Agnus Dei*





I want works with similar angelic chorus (male+female) and solo voices. It needs to be mysterious, profound, divine and not too churchy if you know what I mean.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Maybe Vaughan Williams' Mass in G minor.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

*Recommendation*

Esa-Pekka Salonen - Dona nobis pacem

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU4NTk5MDA0.html[/video]

Skip to about 37 minutes in.


----------



## StephenBailey (Oct 5, 2016)

*Recommendation*

Henryk Gorecki - Miserere, op. 44


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

*NEED RECOMMENDATION!
*





More music with beautiful soprano, strings and beauty of sound...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alfacharger said:


> Maybe Vaughan Williams' Mass in G minor.


This is a very good one!


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

*NEED RECOMMENDATION!
*
Is there anything similar in the realms of classical music? Angelic chorus, strange eastern ancient instrument, regular orchestra...

I simply love this LOTR track by Howard Shore!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Atrahasis said:


> *NEED RECOMMENDATION!
> *
> Is there anything similar in the realms of classical music? Angelic chorus, strange eastern ancient instrument, regular orchestra...


If you drop the need for 'strange eastern ancient instrument' then you will get a lot more recommendations...


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Well... give me more

Disregard eastern instruments


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Have mercy upon us!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

46-50:54 Recommend me more similar orchestral peaces with angelic voices and harp.


----------



## Atrahasis (Aug 5, 2015)

Or like Ligetis Lux Aeterna


----------

